# Bad experience from VideoGamePlaza (or V2watch)



## Gamer (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello!

Well, I wrote this review on Shoptemp too, but I felt that I should share this one here too.

Thats right, I've had a pretty bad experience from VideoGamePlaza (or V2watch).

So, I ordered an item from VideoGamePlaza (it was a Wii Remote+ and a Nunchuck), however, three months have passed (my order is from March) and my packet hasn't arrived.

Of course, I've contacted them multiple times since mid-April-May. However, they refused to re-send the item or issue a refund because they said they needed to wait three months to confirm the packet was lost.

I even pay $2 for a "Shipping Insurance" on that item, but seems that is just a lie.

Now -after three months- when I try to contact them again about the issue, they don't answer anymore (I've send three e-mails and 5 days have passed). Of course, when I contacted them before, they answered pretty quickly, usually the same day. So, something is fishy here for me...

Shame there isn't another way to contact them.

I've never had this kind of problems with any store like this one. For example, DX recently re-sent me a packet that was lost, just 1 month and a half since I placed the order. The second time, the packet arrived without problems. I decided to try with this store because around that time (march), DX was pretty slow with the customer service.

Now, I can't open a Paypal dispute because it was too long by now. Pretty bad way to manage this kind of situations, IMO.

So, be careful, and if you decide to order from here (apparently others have received their stuff just fine), pray that everything goes well with the shipping process...

Edit. Post No. 600 yay! Shame it's related to this kind of stuff


----------



## Costello (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for the feedback. 
reporting bad experiences is exactly what this section is meant for.
sorry for your problems. Also they are no longer our sponsor.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 21, 2012)

You should have chosen nds-card.com (they sponser this wonderful website!)
Any way you couldn't have opened a paypal dispute, their account is suspended!


----------

